# CNN's Citizenship Test



## michaeledward (Jun 27, 2006)

This link takes you to a 20 question survey. 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/13442226/

I scored 95% --- the question I missed, I had to guess at. I'm a natural born citizen and the question was about Naturalization paperwork. 

Good Luck


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got a 90%, the ones I got wrong one was one of those elimination questions, i.e. all apply except.... and the other was just a misread.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 27, 2006)

I got 95% also - same thing; I missed the question about which form is used to file for naturalization.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 27, 2006)

95% here as well. I took a guess that the government would use the longest possible name for the naturalization application form and was wrong...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 27, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> This link takes you to a 20 question survey.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/13442226/
> 
> ...



100% - But I cheated. I have friends who have applied for citizenship.


----------



## Carol (Jun 27, 2006)

You answered 100% of questions correctly.


I applied for - and got - a job with the USCIS.  But, never worked for them.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 27, 2006)

100%


----------



## Lisa (Jun 27, 2006)

65% but then again, I am not a citizen


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 27, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> 65% but then again, I am not a citizen


 
least not a us citizen


----------



## BrandiJo (Jun 27, 2006)

lol i got an 80 but saddly i just took an american government class and still didnt manage a better score​


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 27, 2006)

Erm...I'm embarrassed to say that I got 80% on the test.  Then again, I've always sucked at history classes.


----------



## qizmoduis (Jun 28, 2006)

95% for me.  I missed the one on amendments and voting rights, much to my chagrin.  I was going to look it up, but I decided to gamble.


----------



## crushing (Jun 28, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> 95% here as well. I took a guess that the government would use the longest possible name for the naturalization application form and was wrong...


 
Same here.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jun 28, 2006)

100 %

But then again I teach US Government and I have two adopted siblings...

I'd _*BETTER*_ get 100% :ultracool


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 28, 2006)

*Do you have what it takes to become a citizen?*
You answered 90% of questions correctly. Here's your rating: 


However... One of the questions I missed, I knew the correct answer, but I misread what I selected, and two of the ones I got right I guessed at, and was lucky, including the Naturalization form one... So I was probaly only an 85% if you figure that in.


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 28, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> One of the questions I missed, I knew the correct answer, but I misread what I selected, and two of the ones I got right I guessed at, and was lucky, including the Naturalization form one... So I was probaly only an 85% if you figure that in.


 
Boy, don't we wish that all our tests worked that way. 

Every time my instructor calls out 'Shield and Sword' I run 'Shield and Mace' ... or he calls out 'Deceptive Panther', and I run 'Prance of the Tiger'. 

Just remember, run it like you are the only guy who is doing the right technique, everyone else is wrong


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jun 30, 2006)

I got 90%

I missed the INS form, and voting amendment


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks like I can be a citizen!  90% 

i missed the Naturalization paperwork and the justice #...that was a brain fart, really....


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 11, 2006)

95% and I don't know how, I guessed on a couple.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 11, 2006)

85%  Missed the chief justice (should have went with my first thought ) and the naturalization form question (to be expected being born here).


----------

